# November in Spain and Portugal



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

We are planning to drive down through France the back end of October on the west coast as we are visiting people and will be leaving France around Biarritz area. From there we dont know what to do , do we cut across country and head for the Algarve or do we follow the coastline round and head round to Vigo and Porto. we know we are not going to get the best of weather but any information and ideas would be gratefully received.
On our return home which will be the beginning of December do we get the ferry from Santander or drive back through France to Calais and risk the weather.
Derek


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

darach said:


> follow the coastline round and head round to Vigo and Porto.
> Derek


This option without a doubt Derek.

The coastal road is delightful, and out of season it should be a great drive.

Northern Portugal is lovely, or was 10 years ago when we were last there. Largely unspoiled, very cheap and with stunning scenery in lots of areas.

Sorry I can't advise on anything else.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

The last Brittany Ferries run from Santander is 6th November. Northern Spain is very nice but not sure of the weather that time of year.

John


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Derek,

We have toured Northern Spain late Oct early Nov and the weather can be kind. 8) 

We have toured the coast line from Biarritz around to the Algarve and it does/can get very windy on the west coast of Portugal. If you like coastal touring it can be a very pleasant trip.

I have a list of free camping spots that we stayed at when we toured in June 2005.

The Algarve starts filling up in November with the snowbirds but there will be plenty of room if you use camp sites.

We are hoping to be in Northern Spain in late October as the boss wants to go back to Santiago de Compostela.

Don


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Dave, the north does look excellent, thats maybe a better way to go. 
Checked into the ferries John and you are right but we can get one from Bilbao to Portsmouth.
I would be grateful for a list of your free camping spots Don.
I have read that there can be problems with free camping in Spain and Portugal where you can get moved on by the police, is this correct.
Derek


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Derek,

At that time of the year and in the areas you are visiting you should not have any problems, just use your common sense and park discretely.

Let me have an e mail address and I'll mail you the info.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

hi Derek,

One thing I forgot to mention be very careful if you overnight on the motorways in Portugal as the tickets have a 12 hour limit. If you go over 12 hours it will cost you €60 and I think the toll as well.

Don


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Don Thanks for the offer of the list. My email is [email protected]
I haven't heard of the 12 hour limit for the motorways, it is a good tip as it is the sort of thing you could do, bad enough paying tolls without paying a fine.
Derek


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we were in Portugal in Feb/Mar and had some lovely days, weather wise one Sunday it was as hot as here in the summer.

Travelling down we had a weekend just below Sa Sebastian and again lovely weather t shirts etc sat outside for a meal. We plan to do the same journey again this winter.

We stayed on a camp site in Alvor once in the Algarve, there was some really good wild camping there near to the beach but the police did move them on every few days..........also there was good wildcamping just outside of Sagres, folk there had a beautiful spot overlooking the sea and said they had been there for several days.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

It maybe worth considering working your way to Portugal first as It get a bit colder on the Algarve around November time, then come back up through the bottom of Spain we did this for a number of years we will go end of August and come back home for Christmas we drive all the way (via tunnel with pet )plenty of placed to stop on the auto routes if you use you head where you park up overnight !
Regarding Alvor it’s a lovely place and has a good cheap campsite. I think you will find that all the free camping around Alvor and by the football pitch/swimming pool has gone And you will get moved on !! 
Regards Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Mike we didn't actually wildcamp but back in Feb/Mar plenty were doing so near to the football pitch as I said the police did move some on every few days, apparently rumour has it that they do so when the camp site owner complains to the police.


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,This is our first ever post, but have been members and reading posts for a few months now.
we are also planning to travel through france,northern spain and west coast of portugal to the Algarve around october/november.
what we are not sure of is how to avoid expensive road tolls as last time we travelled through portugal on a motorcycle we found it pricey (maybe it was just that one motorway)
we would also if possible like to know more about free camping in portugal
cheers Mike & Maggie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Derek, we are going that way too. Did you get your oven fixed, if so how please?

Alan.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Don 
Thanks for list of free camping spots. We might met on our travels.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

We too are planning a first time visit to either Portugal or Spain travelling down late October/early November and returning to Dover around a month later. As the weather is obviously a big factor I would be interested to hear peoples opinions/recommendations on the Algarve v Costa Del Sol at this time of year? Also, we will always be staying on campsites - can we expect to just turn up on the day or are we likely to encounter sites being full?

Thanks
Davie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Davie 

We had no probs with any caravan sites being completely full in Feb/Mar there was a large rally on the Albuferia one but even then we got on with no probs for a night.

I think although many folk overwinter alot tend to move around a little too freeing up some spaces on a daily basis.

I found the Alan Rodgers Spain & Portugal book really useful as it had opening dates etc and phone numbers to check in advance.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*November in Spain and Portugal"*

Hi Glengyle
We are at Cabo de Gata (Almeria) the weather has been 30º+ till today ! its only 28º the campsite still very quiet and this is a lovely area no need to book around this area The Costa Del Sol can be a problem unless booked in some areas,over the winter months.
The Algarve can get colder than the bottom of Spain as you get to November time will be hear till mid november and have found this is one of the warmest areas over winter .

MikeT


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Briarose, we already have the Caravan Club book and ACSI but might buy the Alan Rodgers one for more options.

Cheers Mike, Almeria gives us another option to consider. I found this website on another thread http://www.wunderground.com/ and a comparison between Algarve and Almeria for the full month of November 2007 actually showed Faro with slightly higher temperatures, although I'd imagine it may be more windy and cooler at night.


----------

